
“P is for Power”–Android engineers talk battery life improvements in Android P - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/08/p-is-for-power-how-google-tests-tracks-and-improves-android-battery-life/
======
PaulHoule
They should try fixing Android so the power button reliably turns it on and
and off, also so that it really charges when you plug it in. At that point
they can start thinking about CPU Affinity and such.

